# Passenger car plans



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

Hi

Challenger up and steaming

Quest to build RBBB circus train is on> so where can I get plans of passenger cars?

I have a company lined up to make aluminium extrusions... even cut to length... with extra extrusions for corrugated roofs...

Do I have to make my own bogeys?

Failure is not an option for me!!

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 
I just happened on your thread, which seems to have been roundly ignored. [Maybe the RBBB is a bit cryptic - I had to google it. I thought it was Swiss!] 

Anyway, what's wrong with the streamline cars from the various manufacturers? You looking for something really dead scale?


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*Ringling Brothers Barnum and Bailey* (RBBB) circus schedule

Ringling Brothers and Barnum & Bailey Circus Train at Hershey



Looking at the example video, it seems most of the cars are smooth sides (including roofs) with only a few retaining a corrugated appearance.

-Ted


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*Here's a link* to a roster of the passenger cars used by Ringling Brothers. Most are ex-UP, from a variety of the "usual suspects" of passenger car builders from the 1950s. I thought I had seen a book on the Ringling Bros.' trains at one point, but Google has come up empty. Is there a particular reason the commercial models won't work? 

Later, 

K


----------



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the links...

I intend to make each car individually to match the Circus train, out of brass. There is a page on the U.P. site of all their "Heritage cars" which is really good..

However, today I received a limited edition copy of "Union Pacific Railways - Passenger Cars, Volume 1, 1950-1964", G B Davies.

What a book! There were two printings of 750 copies each in 76 and 78. (mine is #952)

Photos, plans, you name it.... and I got mine from England! 

Have even learnt CAD to get laser cutting..... Draftsight.. free prog.... excellent.

So a lot of work to do...

Mike


----------



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

Sorry, 

Meant to add it's in Gauge 1.... 

Mike


----------

